
California Looks to Pass Rudimentary IoT Security Legislation - ohjeez
https://www.securitynow.com/author.asp?section_id=706&doc_id=746172&
======
CitizenTekk
It's a must, as now we're on a digital age, almost everything is connected
nobody can stop the advancement of technology last thing we can do is to
regulate or put law that put a limit on it in a way that it cannot compromised
someone in the long run.

